# wo gibt es eisenerz zum abbauen?



## neochoke (14. Juli 2007)

wo gibt es eisen und silber  zum abbauen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (14. Juli 2007)

Geh ein bissel durch tausend nadeln oder ödland


----------



## Sladay (14. Juli 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Geh ein bissel durch tausend nadeln oder ödland




Also Ödland ist meiner Meinung nach am besten dafür um Eisen und Silber zu farmen, aber ganz selten findet man auch noch ein bisschen Gold.


----------



## neochoke (14. Juli 2007)

aber ich bin erst lvl 24 kann ich in ödland schon rein?


----------



## Regesas (14. Juli 2007)

Ne dann level und geh dann Tausend nadeln


----------



## neochoke (14. Juli 2007)

ich such aber schon 1 stunde lang und finde nur kupfervorkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Juli 2007)

Rohstoffvorkommen sind levelorientiert verteilt.Welches Level hast du?
Würde ansonsten einmal das Arathiehochland vorschlagen.


----------



## Quoniel (14. Juli 2007)

Im Arathihochland findeste garantiert viel silber vor allem in der Höhle von solchen dicken kerlne^^ ausserdem gibts silber auch noch in massen vor und in Uldaman! Also im richtigen lvl gleich rein da!!! Viel Spass.

mfg
Quoniel


----------



## neochoke (17. Juli 2007)

ehm jo danke mein lvl is 27 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2007)

Also erst mal Silber ist Random. Das heisst es gibt dafür keine festen Plätze wo man immer wieder hingehen kann. Eisen findest du am besten in Gebieten wo die Mobs Level 30-40 sind. Darunter oder darüber ist es eher selten zu finden. Bis Level 20 wirst du es überhaupt nicht finden und ab Level 50 auch nicht mehr.


----------

